# Testing the Carputer sound "VIDEO"



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

I used to have a JVC with 5volt pre-out, I tested my cousin Pionner with 4volt pre-out, and also tested a cheap sony HU with 2volt pre-out.

I must say the laptop headphone output sounds more clear and more powerfull , it only has a simple soundcard AC '97 

I'm waiting for the Alpine H700 & C700 to control the volume.

Uploading the video kills audio and resolution but you have an idea.

Speakers:
Blaupunkt VC100 tweeters
Dayton RS52A midranges
Dayton RS225 woofers
JL Audio A6450 6ch amp
Subwoofer "OFF"

Recorded with a Kodak Digital camera with video feature.


http://media.putfile.com/Mazda-CX-7-Carputer-and-SQ-sound-system


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

So choppy, I couldnt get through it.
And yes I let it completely load...


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> So choppy, I couldnt get through it.
> And yes I let it completely load...


Weird , because on my computer runs smooth.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

It ran ok on mine and actually sounded pretty decent considering how it was recorded.
So you aren't running subs, just the Dayton RS225's? From what I could hear, it sounded pretty good.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

89grand said:


> It ran ok on mine and actually sounded pretty decent considering how it was recorded.
> So you aren't running subs, just the Dayton RS225's? From what I could hear, it sounded pretty good.


Yeap no subs for now, only the RS225 wich sound VERY GOOD and they're crossed @ 71hz


----------

